# Recherche d'appli



## gaby1803 (30 Décembre 2013)

*Bonjour*, je souhaite rechercher une *application où je peux lire mes films sur mon iPad/iPhone, tout en les ayant stocké sur mon Mac*, connecté tous les trois au même réseau wifi !

Il existe SkyDrive ou Google Drive, mais le stockage se fait dans le nuage, & donc ayant une limite de stockage virtuel :/ ! 

J'ai actuellement Air Playit HD sur le mac & sur l'iPad, qui fonctionne à merveille, car il ne prend très peu de place sur l'iPad, & les données également. Cependant je ne peux pas lire mes vidéos en pleine écran en mode paysage, il n'y a que le mode portrait   . Ceci n'est pas un mauvais réglage, l'application est comme ça malheureusement. C'est pour ça que *j'en cherche une autre.. *

*Merci* à vous


----------



## StoneGuad (31 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je t'épargne de longues recherches sur ce coup là. J'ai galéré, mais le bonheur est au bout du chemin : 

FileExplorer
Remote Files

Tous deux marchent tres bien, je m'en sers courrament, et en lecture "Paysage", tant sur iphone que sur ipad.

Bonne vidéo, assis sur ton trône aux toilettes, le iPad a la main, ou ailleurs, d'ailleurs...


----------



## gaby1803 (31 Décembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup de votre réponse. 

Cependant j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre comment synchroniser le mac avec ses applications, & c'est pas faute d'avoir chercher. 

Dans les deux applications je ne comprend pas comment faire..


----------



## StoneGuad (2 Janvier 2014)

Salut Gaby, 

Je ne comprend pas ta demande.
il suffit de connecter ton iDevice, et apres avoir telechargé les applis depuis le store, tu les "synchronise" (je n'ai jamais aimé ce mot, puisqu'il s'agit en l'occurence d'importer un fichier) sur ton idevice.

Précise le probleme stp... a bientot


----------

